# .220 Swift info?



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the .220 Swift i read its ballistics, and its very fast and flat shooting. My dad is going to get a new coyote/ deer rifle and we dont know anyone who has shot one. Thanks.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i shot a 220 a few times... actually was not impressed with it over the 22-250. if you are looking for longer range it might be ok, but the 250 will get you out to 400 if you PRACTICE as well as the 220 will.

i recently got on the band wagon with the 204 ruger. faster than the swift if you are after speed when you use the 32 grain rounds (about 4225 fps)
but i am going to play with the 40 grains. not quite as fast, but it don't matter how fast the bullet flies if you can't hit the target... and they are grouping better for me. also, this round will buck the wind better than the swift if you look at the drift charts. i have hunted around grey horse a few times, and the wind will get you often, about like here in kansas.

just take a look, there are a lot of rifles out there. that was just my choice. i have tried a lot of rifles, and actually am still now to the 204, but so far it looks like a great round, time will tell.

the only thing is you are talking deer, and the 204 won't have the penetration for that... and personally i wouldn't go with the 220 either... heavier bullet, but at the speed i think i would worry about the penetration, as that is VERY important.

just an opinion, take it for what it is worth...

cya
:sniper:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If you can shoot a 32 gr bullet out of a swift it would probably go 5500 fps :lol: Prariewolf I've been using 220 swifts and 22-250s for years, both outstanding calibers for varmints or predators. 
cya-coyote the swifts and 22-250 are so close it really don't matter much, but the swift has it over the 250 by just a little if you look it up in the book. 
If I was looking for a varmint-predator-deer caliber I think I'd go a little higher like the 243 or 25-06, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

25-06 does not really cater to the varmint crowd the .243 does loading a 55 grn bullet in factory ammo.


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I used the swift for over 25 years for all my predator hunting needs it will do just fine. I don't put much credit in what factories tell us when they post the vel of a bullet, I never could get the so called mega speed out of the swift with factory made ammo. 
the swift is the grand daddy of the super speed 22"s a great round 
the 22/250 is just right behind the swift when it comes to performance. the one place were the 22/250 out shines the swift is the availablity of ammo. you can by it from most sporting good stores Wal Marts and such where as the swift is harder to fined.
if you are looking for a round that will do double duty as a predator and deer round then look at the 243 or the 6mm or the 257 roberts they will work out fine for both of your needs


----------



## prariewolf (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually friday night my dad and i went to Bass Pro and got a Browning A bolt Varminter Stalker calibered in a Ruger .204  My dad and i have been looking for a new coyote gun for a while. I have hunted with both the .204 and the .22-250 before which both guns belonged to my uncle. In the end it was a toss up between a .204 or .22-250. We went with the .204 because a .22-250 is realy hard on the barrel, and they kick like a mule. Is a 32 grain bullet the only size bullet you use? I use a 40 grain bullet but they also had a 45 grain bullet for the .204. Thanks for the help. 
Danny B- would you recommend a .220 swift for deer? i am also looking for a new deer rifle i am looking at the .220, 25-06, and the .243. Any recomendations?
Thanks
:sniper:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The 22-250 kicks like a mule?  News to me! If you push hot loads through your .204, it will eat up barrels too.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

prariewolf,

Do you ever listen to what I say? We go over this same conversation practically every weekend. Jk, lol.


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

220swift is a great gun my dad shoots one he loves it the best gun hes ever had o like it too he gets em whn ther out ther


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I've used the swift for years and its a great caliber for varmints.The 204 ruger is the new kid and i've heard good things about it also.The 22-250 is another classy caliber and very popular.Now all of these calibers are great but their not deer calibers and intended for just what they are varmint rounds.Sure given the right distance and in the hands of good shots they'll kill deer but the 243/25-06 class would be better as a varmints/deer round.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Prariewolf, though a swift can kill a deer ( so can a .22 short ) , I would not recommend it. You really need a larger caliber for a clean kills on larger sized game. 
Prariewolf, I bought my first 22-250 back in 1965 when Rem. first brought them out. I've killed hundreds of coyotes with that caliber, but my first love is the swift. 
The caliber you deside on is a personal thing, nowadays you have so many to pick from and they all do the job. 
If I had the money and could pick only six calibers for predator hunting they would go something like this.....17 Rem....221 fireball....220swift.....243Win....25-06....308.....Like I said, it's a personal thing lol.


----------

